# GMHTP Magazine.........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

*90 HP from a cam...?*

April edition states while GMHTP people were at Livernois Motorsports in Dearborn, Mi.,they were experimenting with custom grind cams designed by Livernois. They state the Stage 1 cam ONLY, produced a 90hp increase. No head mods, only the Stg 1 cam and headers. Tq went up 57 Ft lbs also. 
Having gone through the whole race car thing already and having my engines dynoed after rebuilds and such, I find a 90 hp increase from a cam only a little bit hard to swallow. 
Specs on Stg 1 cam were : 218/[email protected] .570 lift(116 lobe separation)
Stock cam specs are: 204/[email protected] .525 lift(114 lobe separation)
I never put too much into magazine articles.....what do you think?


----------



## 2quick4u (Mar 2, 2006)

Never was a fan of magazine articles .


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I read the article too, seems fairly likely, given the lift/duration of the cams that they could produce those kinds of power on an 05. Keep in mind, those are engine dyno #s, not RWHP numbers.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I call BS


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

Haven't read the article, but 90 hp from a cam only, especially a fairly mild one is BS.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

There was also information about the *next* GTO in the magazine, kind of hidden there in the front in the articles. 
6.2L LS3, Making between 430 and 450 horsepower...
AND...
(drumroll please)
SIX SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION!!
yay.

arty:


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> April edition states while GMHTP people were at Livernois Motorsports in Dearborn, Mi.,they were experimenting with custom grind cams designed by Livernois. They state the Stage 1 cam ONLY, produced a 90hp increase. No head mods, only the Stg 1 cam and headers. Tq went up 57 Ft lbs also.
> Having gone through the whole race car thing already and having my engines dynoed after rebuilds and such, I find a 90 hp increase from a cam only a little bit hard to swallow.
> Specs on Stg 1 cam were : 218/[email protected] .570 lift(116 lobe separation)
> Stock cam specs are: 204/[email protected] .525 lift(114 lobe separation)
> I never put too much into magazine articles.....what do you think?


My buddy's shop is doing custom cam installs. The car cam in stock except for a catback. It was @ 340rwhp.

05 LS2 M6 FAST 90...SW LTs no cats, AZPS02 cam pacakge.
91octane, 25 degrees of timing. 
No head work.
Final dyno numbers were 440rwhp/405rwtq. 100 RWHP is NOT out of the question at all.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> My buddy's shop is doing custom cam installs. The car cam in stock except for a catback. It was @ 340rwhp.
> 
> 05 LS2 M6 FAST 90...SW LTs no cats, AZPS02 cam pacakge.
> 91octane, 25 degrees of timing.
> ...


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

mumrah said:


> smitty's05gto said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy's shop is doing custom cam installs. The car cam in stock except for a catback. It was @ 340rwhp.
> ...


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

there are also several other LS2s that theyve done. Automatic cars with 3600 stall converters putting down 420+rwhp with the converter UNlocked! 

with the same cam package. Comp cam has a custom grind called the "hellion" cam. It'll be close to 500 rwhp N/A on an M6. Thats without head work.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> there are also several other LS2s that theyve done. Automatic cars with 3600 stall converters putting down 420+rwhp with the converter UNlocked!
> 
> with the same cam package. Comp cam has a custom grind called the "hellion" cam. It'll be close to 500 rwhp N/A on an M6. Thats without head work.


I still dont buy it..............


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> I still dont buy it..............



Dont buy it. Be a fool. Live in the dark.:rofl: 

I go to the track with these cars almost every weekend. lol

It's amazing when people have actual proof, yet there are always doubters.


Oh... by the way. One of those cammed cars that you dont believe just ran an 11.9 @ 119 on the factory tires with no traction. 
You need videos and time slips? 

Never mind.... you still wont buy it. :lol:


----------



## bipolar (Feb 6, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> Dont buy it. Be a fool. Live in the dark.:rofl:
> 
> I go to the track with these cars almost every weekend. lol
> 
> ...


Ok. How much $$$? I want an 11 sec GTO.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

bipolar said:


> Ok. How much $$$? I want an 11 sec GTO.



PM sent.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> Dont buy it. Be a fool. Live in the dark.:rofl:
> 
> I go to the track with these cars almost every weekend. lol
> 
> ...


I want vids and time slips for the hell of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> I want vids and time slips for the hell of it!!!!!!!!



Probably be easiest if i just give you links to them.


i'll send you a PM in a few.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanna see too...


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

putergod said:


> I wanna see too...



Go to LS2GTO.com and do a search for AZPS02 cam and AZPS03 cam.

that'll bring up page after page of discussions, dyno results, and track results of those 2 cams.

you can go to that web site and check out their drag racing top #s section.

The cam only cars are listed #1, 3, and 4. from 11s to very very low 12s.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> Dont buy it. Be a fool. Live in the dark.:rofl:
> 
> I go to the track with these cars almost every weekend.


You go to the track every weekend.....oh my. I've been racing an 8 sec car for 17 yrs. Just sold it in Sept. .Dont sit there and tell me a cam only is going to produce 90 hp.(when I've been building race engines and having cams swapped on the dyno so I could see results first hand), while you were still watching Barney and enjoying it. I have more seat time in a race car than you have hair on your head. If you wanna beleive evrything thats printed, you need to get out of the dark, and catch up with reality. Magazines are going to print whatever sells, and they will never tell you the whole story. but I guess a person like yourself that goes to the track every weekend lol: ), knows much better than us seasoned racers that actually Know what makes power. And you say I'm a Fool...?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> You go to the track every weekend.....oh my. I've been racing an 8 sec car for 17 yrs. Just sold it in Sept. .Dont sit there and tell me a cam only is going to produce 90 hp.(when I've been building race engines and having cams swapped on the dyno so I could see results first hand), while you were still watching Barney and enjoying it. I have more seat time in a race car than you have hair on your head. If you wanna beleive evrything thats printed, you need to get out of the dark, and catch up with reality. Magazines are going to print whatever sells, and they will never tell you the whole story. but I guess a person like yourself that goes to the track every weekend lol: ), knows much better than us seasoned racers that actually Know what makes power. And you say I'm a Fool...?



I said ALMOST every weekend, old man. Forgot your glasses?

You dont believe what a magazine states, yet you come on here with your BS dogma hoping that everyone will listen. 


I dont care what that magazine said. I was giving those that read this thread proof that 100 HP actually happens....over and over again. This shop that I mentioned is putting out cammed cars every week. they're booked for months with people wanting these cams. But that's besides the point.
my FIRST post in this thread was to inform the people reading it that its NOT BS. That the options out there for our GTOs are greater than they may think. Of course, you in your infinite wisdom sitting behind your 8 second steering wheel have to shoot down the possiblity. 

Of course, since you've been in an 8 second car for 17 years you'd know all about the new cams and LS2 engines, right? Good. I hope you have a cam that'll blow these out of the water. If you did, I'd want to know more about it and not just tell you BS I still dont believe it.
I'd hope that all these awesome results I'd postedwould make people thrilled, yet your BS comments still fly.
Did you even look at what I posted? I can direct you to 4 people with 4 different GTOs right now, if you'd like, that picked up 80rwhp or more. The largest gain picked up 110rwhp on an M6.

Also, referring to cam only, I mentioned that there was no head work. There was headers, FAST 90, and a tune. 
So.. here is an invitation.
I'll give you phone numbers and addresses.

480 255 5208. my personal cell phone.... I'll be glad to personally introduce you to 2 of the GTO owners myself.

AZ Power and Sound
1721 W. 10TH Place
Suite 4A
Tempe, AZ 85281
480-966-1168 
I'm sure you're familiar with their work. They post they're Dyno/track #s religiously @ LS2GTO.com
OR go to LS2GTO.COM yourself and talk to the following members. I know you're a member of that forum so it should be easy for you to do.

The following are owners of cars that picked up 100hp from cam only. no head work:

1)Talk to the fella with the user name " Unknown " who now has *425RWHP/400RWTQ on an UNlocked converter. *
2) talk to " Hawkeye ". He is also at the *420RWHP *mark. UNlocked converter

3) Talk to " SSmoked" . His M6 GTO is at *450rwhp/401rwtq *thanks to the cam.

4) Talk to " Buds46 ". His M6 GTO is at *440rwhp/405rwtq *now.

5) Talk to "EDC" who does the custom grinds on the cams himself. Also a sponsor on the mentioned forum. He's quite proud of the results, I'm sure.


All this being said... These are all facts. Not magazine BS. Take it or leave it. 

I'm surprised that you with your former 1988 Mustang GT 8.93 @152.4 1.24 60' N/A that you're not more receptive to such great advances in technology.
On another note. An 8 second car is impressive. I'd love to get behind the wheel of one myself.

By the way.... I was a GI Joe fan... not Barney.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> By the way.... I was a GI Joe fan... not Barney.


Great comeback.................:rofl:


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> there are also several other LS2s that theyve done. Automatic cars with 3600 stall converters putting down 420+rwhp with the converter UNlocked!


Like me? 

When I first said BS I meant for that cam that the mag tested. No way a mild cam like that would pull those numbers.

I also have the AZPS02 cam, FAST LSX, SW LT's and 3600 stall. Very close to 11's, which the car has 11.8's as it is. Though with my limited/inexperience with drag racing it'll be awhile befor I get there. This is the first car I've ever been to the track with.

I go to the track with smitty quite often. Awesome guy and would have no reason to lie. Believe what you want 

Some of my slips.

2nd run ever (first ever was stock 14.2). AZPS02 cam, SW LT's and 3600 stall.
http://pic12.picturetrail.com/VOL440/1612587/3090906/127645990.jpg

Next run from ^^^ 
http://pic12.picturetrail.com/VOL440/1612587/3090906/127646032.jpg

AZPS02 cam, FAST LSX, SW LT's and 3600 (run agenst smitty).
http://pic12.picturetrail.com/VOL440/1612587/3090906/135038184.jpg

Last time I went to the track.
http://pic12.picturetrail.com/VOL440/1612587/3090906/135038185.jpg


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> No way a mild cam like that would pull those numbers.


Thats what I am referring to also........


----------

